# Travel Makeup



## Pink Princess (Aug 7, 2008)

For those of you with endless (AMAZING!!) collections of palettes...what makeup do you bring when you travel? Do you have separate travel makeup? I would like to start using palettes but i go on vacation a lot and don't want to have to bring those huge things!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 7, 2008)

I will start travelling with make up next month.. My make up collection isn't that much yet. I usually could fit them all in 3 make up pouches. The thing is, it grew already, especially my pigments.

I'm leaving for a month vacation next month, I'm just going to try to take few shades of each color, and leave what I don't need. I have 15-well palette but I don't like it anymore so I will put my shadows into little palettes (4-well palette). And I keep the boxes for safety as well and put it in padded envelope so it doesn't break. So I will just take few of the palettes as well instead of taking more than one 15-well palettes.

HTH


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 7, 2008)

I usually just take a quad and a couple pigments.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 8, 2008)

I travel a lot!  So here's my setup...

1. E/s sets (pre-made quads, 5 e/s palette, etc). 
These are great b/c it's a secured set up (it's glued in & it won't break unless you really drop it).  
2.  Pigments are transfered into small containers or into a weekly pill dispenser (so it's all together).
3.  15 e/s palette MUST have a foam slip inside to prevent e/s damage.  And wrapped in bubble wrap (lol, sounds funny).
4.  I do NOT take any pressed mineralized makeup (I've seen too many break).

Otherwise, I only bring the 'essentials".  I try to keep the traveling makeup minimal considering I buy makeup when I travel.  Oh yea, any bottles (like brush cleaner, toner, Fix+, lotion, etc.) is TAPED shut-- I've have a couple bottles break or explode while traveling.

But if your an MA that travels... that's a whole nother story. lol


----------



## User93 (Aug 9, 2008)

I travel too, and i dont take too much stuff with me, i keep it to nessesary minimum. On summer vacations i always end up wearing just a bright lipgloss and some blush maybe! But ok, here is what travels with me:
1) Eyeshadows: i love haliday 07 smoky eyes palette is my love - it has all "everyday" colors i wear. Also i take about 4 shadows in single packing. I dont use 15 or 4 palettes.
2) Lip stuff: 2-3 lipsticks + 2-3 lipglasses (i take a nude shade, pink shade, fuchsia shade, venetian lustreglass.. and 2 extra shades so i can mix it)
+ tinted lip conditioner, it's amazing!
3) 1 mascara, i use fibre rich lash
4) I dont really take pigments with me, but i think they should be definitely transfered into small pans. I love vanilla though, it gonna always travel with me in full size, i just love it!
5) Blushes - i take only strada, im in love with it
6) Select moisturecover, studio finish
7) I also agree that mineralized stuff doesnt like travellng, but well, i cant go without MSF... It's really easy to break, so i put tissues under the lid and hope my MSF gonna be good and make it. Plus, dont forget some item which has a mirror inside lol - i take iridescent powder from fafi, its soooooo cute!
8) I travel with LE shart handled brushes, i have basic brushes + face brushes from holiday 07 aswell, so i put it in the original bag and go. If i had a mac brush roll i would take it definitely!

My biggest advise to you will be - dont take too much! Pick the items you gonna use + a few extra stuff to make you feel safer! 

Also,check THIS out - thats an awesome tut by MissPumpkin about packing your goodies! Thats where i got the idea to put tissues under the lid of MSF, it saves me all the time! http://specktra.net/f280/pack-your-m...utorial-38199/


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 9, 2008)

Ah that's perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks so much!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

heres a tip:  for all of your pressed powder products (eyeshadows, MSFs, e/s quads, pressed powder etc.  apply cotton wool inside them so they dont shatter

I made a big mistake last year on holiday - i took my barbie beauty powder with me and when i got to the hotel and unpacked, it was all shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but this year i put cotton wool inside EVERY single pressed powder product and nothing got damaged


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 4, 2008)

I try not to take anything LE with me because I want to be able to replace anything I take. If it is LE, it's usually irreplacable. I also take cheaper brushes because MAC brushes can get expensive!

Usually, I bring:
-Studio Fix compact instead of my usual mineral foundation
-a blush, usually tenderling or springsheen
-a quad of everyday shadows (lid, highlight, crease and brow color)
-mascara
-browset
-a clear lipgloss
-fluidline- blacktrack
-udpp
-brushes: 
~coastal scents buffer brush
~essence of beauty blush brush
~elf eyeshadow brush
~sonia kashuk bent eyeliner brush
~sonia kashuk crease brush
~essence of beauty smoky wide brush


----------



## Cinci (Oct 4, 2008)

I take about 80% of my makeup...... I take out things that I KNOW I won't be wearing while i'm away..  And any LE's that I am seriously scared of losing...  Everything else I pack everything into its original boxes if possible and pack them in my traincase. I have all my e/s in 15 slot pallets so that cuts down on space..  I then fill the little bits of extra space in my traincase with a pack of those cotton makeup remover pads or a washcloth. This stops things from shifting around.  There is a small space between the top of the highest trays and the "roof" of the train case.  I just got a brush roll so now I put my brushes in the brush roll and place this on top of the trays to take up that extra space.... And then voila!  nothing shifts or moves, and they are all protected from eachother, and everything is neat and organised..  Flights in Canada usually allow you a "standard" carry on, and a "personal" carry on item.  I take my traincase as my "personal" (replacing my purse) as my carry on on flights, and stick my wallet in my carry on suitcase..  That way, it never leaves my side and I know it is safely handled all the way...


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_  Oh yea, any bottles (like brush cleaner, toner, Fix+, lotion, etc.) is TAPED shut-- I've have a couple bottles break or explode while traveling._

 
I learned a funny thing in my scuba diving class. AIR! It expands when you're in flight, so if you have stuff like a tube of strobe cream that exploded on you, this is what you do to prevent it. 
Any container that is semi flexible and has lotion,cream, gel, or liquid in it (think Strobe Cream, Fast Response Eye Cream, original Lipglass clear, or any squeezable container): open the container, squeeze it a bit so that the excess air is pushed out, and then screw the cap back on while squeezing, to keep the extra air out. If you wanna be EXTRA safe, you can put a small piece of plastic wrap on the top and then screw on the cap. 
I did this when I was packing for an 11 hour flight to Germany and had no leaks.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im about to go to GA this thursday and i was wondering what i should take as well. Thanks ladies....this is what i was thinking of taking...i always over pack with cloths so imagine with makeup:

1 15eyesahdow palette. The point of this palette is to have your colors the way u want in a compact form. So i'm going to stick to 15 colors for my trip. I should really not be wearing any more then 15 colors.lol.
2.i have a blush palette as well. and then i take maybe 2 more blushes 
3. lips...now this is where i go crazy. i just dont know what lip mood im going to be so i go nuts with lipsticks..not necessarily lipgloss' but i try to be realisitc and put back that purple lipstick im not gonna use....
4.foundation, concealers, strobe cream, moisturizers and bases are usually the same...so the usual black and browns for me...

definitely bubble wrap EVERYTHING>..i really would hate to be mad on my trip due to broken items.


----------

